# [KDE] Startet nicht mehr nach Xorg Downgrade

## RealBluescreen

Ich hab vor längerer Zeit auf meinem Thinkpad R500 mit Intel Grafik auf Keywords gesetzten Treibern gearbeitet, weil ich großflächige Grafikfehler hatte, und nicht arbeiten konnte. 

Nun wollte ich zu einer "neuen" stabilen Version downgraden, weil dort auch DRI funktioniert (glxgears geprüft). Aber nun startet mein KDE nicht mehr.

Beim Start wird der Festplatten-Icon angezeigt, die nächsten 3 sind aber entweder Halbtransparent, oder werden nicht mehr angezeigt. Das Letzte Symbol erscheint nie. Dann steht das System, und reagiert nicht mehr (Alt+Strg+Backspace ...), ich kann das Notebook nur über Druck auf den An/Aus-Knopf herunterfahren (wenigstens das!).

Ich hab den ~/.kde und ~/.kde4 Ordner gesichert, und das Original gelöscht; Schafft keine Abhilfe.

Was kann ich tun? Muss ich noch ein paar mehr Pakete neu mergen? Ich hab alles notwendige zum Downgrade emerged, und noch evdev, Input Treiber und ein paar Fonts.

Was hilft?

----------

## ScytheMan

genaue versionsangaben wären super, was hast du genau gedowngraded?

wenn du teilweise testing tree fährst und zurück zum stable tree empfiehlt es sich das ganze so zu masken/keyworden, dass irgendwann die stabilen versionen die installierten überholen.

----------

## RealBluescreen

 *ScytheMan wrote:*   

> genaue versionsangaben wären super, was hast du genau gedowngraded?

 

Ich hab vom (immernoch) instabilen xf86-video-intel-2.8.0 zum jetzt stabilen xf86-video-intel-2.6.3-r1 downgraded. Alle dafür notwendigen Pakete natürlich auch.

Vorher hatte ich folgendes in meinen keywords:

```
=x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.3

=app-admin/eselect-opengl-1.0.7

=x11-apps-libs/libXfont-1.4.0
```

 *Quote:*   

> wenn du teilweise testing tree fährst und zurück zum stable tree empfiehlt es sich das ganze so zu masken/keyworden, dass irgendwann die stabilen versionen die installierten überholen.

 

Meinst du, mit Versionsnamen in den keywords zu arbeiten? Das tue ich.

Ein emerge $(qlist -I -C x11-drivers/) hilft auch nicht.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Meine Standardantwort in so einem Fall, aber ganz besonders bei einem Downgrade: revdep-rebuild

----------

## Finswimmer

Du könntest startkde auch über SSH von einem Remote-Rechner ausführen lassen, evtl. bekommst Du da auch brauchbare Infos

----------

## RealBluescreen

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Meine Standardantwort in so einem Fall, aber ganz besonders bei einem Downgrade: revdep-rebuild

 Jaja, das hab ich doch auch schon gemacht. Hilft nix...

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Du könntest startkde auch über SSH von einem Remote-Rechner ausführen lassen, evtl. bekommst Du da auch brauchbare Infos

 Dazu bräuchte ich einen anderen SSH Rechner im Netz... Und ich müsste erstmal vorher wissen, wie das geht...  :Wink: 

Gibt's keine gescheiten Logfiles von KDE oder was?

----------

## lituxer

 *RealBluescreen wrote:*   

> Beim Start wird der Festplatten-Icon angezeigt, die nächsten 3 sind aber entweder Halbtransparent, oder werden nicht mehr angezeigt. Das Letzte Symbol erscheint nie. Dann steht das System, und reagiert nicht mehr (Alt+Strg+Backspace ...), ich kann das Notebook nur über Druck auf den An/Aus-Knopf herunterfahren (wenigstens das!).

 

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x11/xorg-server-1.6-upgrade-guide.xml

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x11/libxcb-1.4-upgrade-guide.xml

----------

## RealBluescreen

 *lituxer wrote:*   

> http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x11/xorg-server-1.6-upgrade-guide.xml
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x11/libxcb-1.4-upgrade-guide.xml

 Soll ich jetzt also erstmal Xorg unmergen?

Edit 1: Ich folge jetzt mal dem Guide...

Edit 2:

Schafft alles keine Abhilfe.

----------

## RealBluescreen

Es hat nun funktioniert; Mit dem Upgrade auf den neuesten Intel Treiber (xf86-video-intel 2.9.0). Ich dachte Zeitweise, ich wäre dem Grafikchip aufgesessen, der nicht "richtig" von Intel hergestellt wurde - Aber ich glaube, ich hab ein Intel® G45 Express Chipset, und das ist in der Supported-Liste. Wie auch immer - es geht relativ gut.

glxgears beschert mir die erhofften Zahnräder. Also denkt man sich, super, Compositing ich komme! Pustekuchen, lässt sich nicht in systemsettings anschalten; In der xorg.conf ist's enabled.

Also mal fix systemsettings als Root ausgeführt; Und es funktioniert. Hab ich ein Berechtigungsproblem (gxlgears funktioniert als User)? Brauch ich noch Einstellungen?

Edit: Alles Müll: Als ROOT geht das auchnicht! Verdammt... -.-

----------

## Max Steel

Von wegen Berechtigungsproblem. Stell bitte sicher das du in der video Gruppe bist. (sofern vorhanden).

----------

